# my menagerie



## English (Mar 19, 2009)

New hear and thought I'd introduce myself and some of my critters.

Yes I do qualify to be here as I currently have 5 head of Dexter cattle.  Should have one more calf this week and another due in about a month.

I also have 2 goats.  AlpineXBoer.  Rose the doe is due any day as well!

5 meat rabbits...3 of which are bred.  They are Flemish Giants and Flemish Crosses.  But we are adding in some Californian and New Zealand blood this summer.

Approximately 50 laying hens and two Roosters.  My hens are a mixed up bunch as we started with Dominiques and Sussix hens and our first roosters were Barred Rock.  We added some Black Astrolorps last year and kept a couple of Roosters for breeding.  Then we came across some Rhode Island Red Pullets and added them to the happy mix!  

OH and I breed and train Treeing Feist (Squirrel dogs).

Hoping to maybe add a few turkeys and maybe a couple of ducks to the homestead this year as well....and who knows what else!  

OH and all this fun is in Mid-Michigan.

Mike


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Mar 19, 2009)

As for qualifying, there are some here who don't have cattle but, are here learning before they get them. So you don't have to have cattle to be here.

Now that you have told us what you have, we will be expecting pictures. We love pictures.  It sounds like you have a great and diversified place.


----------



## mullers3acers (Mar 19, 2009)




----------



## wynedot55 (Mar 19, 2009)

you have a nice assortment of animales.as said you dont have to have cattle tobe here.this is a place to learn about cattle.


----------



## PoultryScienceAggie (Mar 19, 2009)

:bun  :bun


----------



## English (Mar 19, 2009)

Thanks for the welcome.  The Cows are my newest venture as I've only had them since last November.   When I found this place I started reading a bunch.  I'm still learning everything I can about cows...and the other animals as well.  I worked quite a bit on Dairy farms as a youngster but dumby me only did what I was told.  I never really learned about cattle care etc.   I must say that of all the stock on my place I enjoy the cows the most.  

Mike


----------



## laughingllama75 (Mar 20, 2009)

You came to the right group if you want to learn and share..... this is a great group of people. I also have chickens (bantams, several varieties), we raise our own hogs for the freezer and a few for sale, we have 4 beef cows and 4 calves......3 llamas and 2 mini horses. I also have 2 QH that I use for team penning/ranch work and pleasure. I look forward to chatting more!


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway (Mar 20, 2009)

Welcome to the herd!  Both me and my cat, Tabby (my avatar), are happy to see you!

No need to have cattle here.    We just talk bovines a lot.


----------

